# A grinder around £200 mark



## roscoffbean (Dec 22, 2014)

Ive been using my Gaggia classic for about 4 years. Tired of hand grinding!

Options i'm considering - ascaso i1; rancilio rocky; iberital mc2.

The sage looks too fragile to me.

I'm leaning toward the rocky - it seems to be a grinder that i will be able to dial in fairly quickly!

Share your thoughts ....

Any shop recommendations - also useful!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Every Rocky that I have used has clumped

Would you consider a refurbed / second hand Super Jolly?

If so they frequently come up in this price range in the For sale Section (visible after 5 posts)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If a Super Jolly is too big for you, used Mignon should tick the box.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Also clumpy, but infinitely adjustable

The Rocky is a stepped grinder so you are limited to spacings


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The rocky is also a stepped grinder ( a set amount of positions you can alter the distance between the burrs and therefore influence grind size ) , which may appear to help you dial in quickly but then won't give you the flexibility to adjust the grind as much as a stepless grinder ( SJ for example )


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Used would be the best for the buck. I've had a Mignon and a Mazzer Super Jolly, I rate both of them. SJ is better grind consistency but is bigger.


----------



## roscoffbean (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks like all the advice is to look at second hand.

Any advice when going down that root?

i think the mignon looks like the business!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Forum 'for sale' thread is best place to look. Members' kit is more likely to be well looked after and reasonably priced. Ebay can produce bargains but you need to know what to look out for.


----------



## roscoffbean (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks - yes my ebay experiences have been mixed!

Is the mignon an easy grinder to use?


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Second hand commercial grinder is the way to go. I've got a Fiorenzato F5 on the way supplied by the very helpful Coffeechap through this forum. Perhaps PM him and enquire if there is anything suitable?


----------



## roscoffbean (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'll keep an eye on postings - off out now to get a Christmas tree!

Looks like a Mignon is the grinder for me - watch this space!


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Mignon with my classic has proven a superb combo - keep an eye out and subscribe to the FS section as they wont last more than a few hours at the right price!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I've got a la spaziale branded Macap mx (similar to a SJ) that I was going to advertise tonight at £175.


----------



## roscoffbean (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

Whilst out - i followed your advice ... well sort of - i ordered a new mignon - on the basis that it'll last a lifetime!

Thanks for the offer Southpaw!

i'll let you all know how i get on.


----------

